# Neat Job



## Fortner (Mar 1, 2010)

I found this in an attic space above an attached garage that was finished into a den.

View attachment 1314


View attachment 1315


View attachment 1314


View attachment 1315


/monthly_2010_06/572953db36d63_neatjob.jpg.0a15232661559ac4470cb7409a94adb1.jpg

/monthly_2010_06/572953db3b3ce_neatjob2.jpg.84c73907f0bae7ebf993208ee3077128.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Neat Job

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: what more can I say! :roll:


----------



## Frank (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Neat Job

Where is the attic insulation for the energy code?

Leave out one thing and the inspector gripes about another.


----------



## Fortner (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Neat Job



			
				Frank said:
			
		

> Where is the attic insulation for the energy code?Leave out one thing and the inspector gripes about another.


I'm actually glad this portion of the attic was not insulated, otherwise I may not have seen this crap. The remainder of the attic has about an R-19, maybe. We are gonna take care of it, though.


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Neat Job



			
				Frank said:
			
		

> Where is the attic insulation for the energy code?Leave out one thing and the inspector gripes about another.


It's over a garage.


----------



## Frank (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Neat Job

But it is being finished into a Den so insulation now required as I presume the Den will be conditioned.

I do find it interesting that when one violation shows up, there tends to be a herd of them around.


----------



## peach (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Neat Job

pretty


----------



## Mule (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Neat Job

Ooops....note to self...read!


----------

